# Off topic, none prepping, life advice



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Alright everyone, I'm still new hear so no one really knows me or my life story. Which is perfect. I need a no BS assessment. Either I am in the right, in the wrong, over reacting etc. 

January 31st 2015 I entered a relationship with a woman whom I had met at the beginning of the month and we began casually dating. 

Over the course of the last 3.5 months This woman has become such a headache. I've paid her bills, fixed her truck, got her where she needed to be. Made sure she had everything she needed while starting college (Im 21 she is 20). I made 3x what she does as far as salary goes so it wasn't anything serious to me. I just said pay me back whenever you get it. She was working at the time. 

At the beginning of this I had about 4 female friends, just friends. I had no plans to get with any of them. nor hide them from her. (1 is my cousin, were the only grandchildren so we're very close) 

I wanted to make her happy and have a good relationship with her. As of right now I am only friends with 1 of those females. my cousin... whom " I talk to, to much " 

I shared a facebook post last week about the 2A and some random girl i'v never met, but heard of commented on it. Well, my girlfriend freaked out. I refused to delete her as a friend and this girl met nothing to me. but " I must be cheating with her" But in reality im not good at being on a leash. just let me roam the yard and trust that I wont run after passing cars... well I gave in. deleted her. Whatever makes this woman happy. 

She then quit her job, " I just don't want to work there anymore"

I tried talking sense into her about it but, you know. " You're pissing me off, will you just stop. You sound like everybody else"

Another thing I let go, also, god forbid I buy a new prep "Nothing is going to happen" 

This pat monday (18th) was my 21st birthday. So of course after work, The gents and I all planned to go to the bar for my first legal drink. 1 shot and 1 beer and I was going to leave. 

Well 1 shot, 1 beer and a burger later My two buddies and ones girlfriend all took a picture with the bartender. (Female) and my friend posted it on Facebook. My girlfriend saw the picture. accused me of cheating, flirting. To the married bartender. Well the last thing I want to do is fight about that, **** it. Ill have another beer please. 

She then tried befriending the bartender on social media. How did she even know who it was?!?! It was so embarrassing. Finally. I couldn't take it. We broke up. 

The next day. I get a picture of a positive EPT, suspicious right? Great timing for that. I think shes nuts. I told her that I did not believe her and I wanted to take her to the doc's myself and have a blood test done. She said no. Got her mother involved. Oh what a nice phone call that was. Later today She and I are going to have her blood tested. results in 3 days. Part of me thinks she is full of shit. and the other part of me is terrified. 

Shes crazy and untrusting. I've never said anything about her guy friends except to one of them. Because he was going over the line. And she showed me the things he was saying to her. That is all. 

So now I am here. writing this because I don't know the next step. I really don't want to be with her anymore. But if by some awful chance it is true. WTF am I supposed to do.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Have you thought about drinking... I think in your case turning to booze maybe a solution


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Thats my plan later. 

She does an official pee test there, if positive they'll draw the blood. Either way. Im headed home right after, getting a ride to Jamisons and having someone come get me because Ill be way to far gone to drive.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I would stay away, make here prove it to your satisfaction. 
sounds like she is trying to control you and get a meal ticket like so many others with you paying the bill while she sits on her ass at home.
from what you describe it is a jealous, controlling, conniving piece of trash.
Has to prove it is yours also. 
you can always bail out to another state before any legal action is taken, they will be hard pressed to get you on a civil matter out of state . 
I had a girl accuse me of getting her pregnant, her lawyer called me on a Friday and asked me what I was going to do about it.
I told him to call me on Monday, he did, my mother gave him a number where I was staying 1,500 miles away.
I told him I was staying there and had no part in her problem, he said ok, had five other guys on his list she gave him.
then he told me I was on the top of the list because I had the best job. I came home three weeks later.
there was no dna testing back then, and the court always took the word of the woman.
a friend had to pay for twins for 20 years, while they were in college he had a dna test done, they were not his!
stopped paying for school, court ordered him to resume even though they were not his.
perhaps there is some better advice coming here.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Does she love you? It doesn't really sound like you love her. 

If she's pregnant you need to have a paternity test done. That's all I'm willing to advise you on. 

There are many members here who have given good relationship advice in the past. Good luck.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Good luck!

Get a hobby. One where you're out of the house a lot. Working on cars would work. Build a shop unattached to the house. If she walks over, start talking flux capacitors, motor swaps, rear end gear set swaps from 4.56:1 to 3.23:1 blah blah blah. That way she won't ever go out there. 

This is assuming she is pregnant and you guys stay together for the baby's sake. 
I'd also go on Maury for a paternity test, but that's just me haha


Who knows. You guys may just start getting along after being together for a while. She may mellow out. Maybe. But if the girls I've met at that age were any clue, you've got about 8-9 years until she is completely NOT as crazy haha.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

get off the phone and look her straight in the eyes, tell her to focus here and point to your face then say you sister are a nut job, shhh, let me finish, and need to go away don't talk just go.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

In my honest opinion and what I've learned about her is that she is an "attention whore" she jumps from one relationship to the next. I care about her, yeah. Which makes it difficult but I also care about me, as self centered as that sounds. Which is why I don't want to be with her. She said shes having the baby either way (If it does exist) And that If im not going to be with her shes putting it up for adoption. I wont let that happen so I would press to have custody, blood is blood. As hard as that would be for me. I don't want to sound like im speaking ill of her. Thats not how I mean it, just trying to give an accurate description for decent feedback. 

I can't really run away from this as far as legal action goes. I have a good job with benefits and advancement opportunities I don't want to risk ruining. I'm sure that it is mine, if its real. But even still I can't have a DNA test done until 7-8 weeks and if we miss that window not until the 12th week. So iv read. either way i need her consent and I know she will fight with me on that.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> get off the phone and look her straight in the eyes, tell her to focus here and point to your face then say you sister are a nut job, shhh, let me finish, and need to go away don't talk just go.


That's the plan pending todays results. I've seen her face to face since. When she came to get her clothes from my house. She cried a lot. It was awkward. I had to poop.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

kevincali said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Get a hobby. One where you're out of the house a lot. Working on cars would work. Build a shop unattached to the house. If she walks over, start talking flux capacitors, motor swaps, rear end gear set swaps from 4.56:1 to 3.23:1 blah blah blah. That way she won't ever go out there.
> 
> ...


That's basically where I'm at.

If its not true. walk away no questions asked.

If its true 
A) try and work it out with her
B) Don't work it out, be single for awhile, fight for the child when it comes out ( even if she chooses to keep it I can provide a multitude of evidence of how she wouldn't be suitable for primary custody.) Be broke for the next 25 years. but even then. women always win, and I would have a child full of the thoughts this crazy woman filled its head with about how I am not a good man.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That she was crazy and looking for money was evident at paragraph #3. Then again, I am 30 years older than you and have already witnessed this sort of thing a few times.

Disassociate yourself. Expect to be harassed as her emotions go even more nutty. I hope you drive a junker. If not, buy one and park your good car in a safe place where she can't find it. Close your social media accounts. There is life beyond Farcebook, anyway.

The old, "I'm pregnant, Daddy Warbucks" ploy is pretty danged old; much older than she is. No doubt, though, she thinks it will work. Question is, is she? You'd better hope not. If you've been practicing safe, you might be in the clear. Even if she is pregnant, a test can determine if you are really the father.

Dummy-up. Guys say stupid things, even when they don't mean to say stupid things. Be logical about this. There is nothing to be gained by talking to crazy people.

Oh, and learn from this. Be unique. Don't travel down a bad road a second time.

Good luck!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Ahhh to be in my 20's again. No thanks! Whatever happens take this as a life lesson. You stick it in a crazy chick, sooner or later you're gonna get stuck with the crazy chick. Don't get me wrong, sex with a crazy chick is the best but on the flip side the other 23 and a half hours of the day are the worst. 

Sounds like the pregnancy thing is a lie. If it is, cut ties asap and don't look back. And whatever you do don't fall for the "I'll change" routine. If she is prego then there are a few options. You can PM me if you'd like to hear my suggestions.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Seems like a no brainer to me. Tell her paternity must be proven, and regardless of the outcome, you do not want to be together as a couple. Then, ignore any communication from her, (except that which is detrimental to this "baby". ) Do not fall down the rabbit hole, when she starts trying to get you to comfort her, or take her places, etc.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Glad to hear you're willing to be a man about this situation. She's not serious about the adoption claim. I'll bet you a dollar it's just manipulation by an immature girl. It's hard being a single father, but it can be done if you're not willing to stay with the gal. Running away or crawling into a bottle is not the answer.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Just for the record about the practicing safe sex, I learned my lesson in highschool when this happened ( turns out she was bedding my best friend) baby wasn't mine. 

I always did after that, until I met her, she seemed normal at first. She was on birth control, and that sounded like good odds at the time. It was the Friday before my birthday we were at the store and I saw her open her wallet and she had a pack of full pills and another only half taken. She'd "forgotten" Them for a month and a half. I asked her to take them right away starting on the new cycle and was planning on using the condoms Id bought but we hadn't fornicated since then. If anything I'd say she wanted to have a baby.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I read the OP but have not read the member's posts, I hope to get to that later today.

Ole Slip has posted different variations of the same good advise. Matter of fact, Maine-Marine had a thread going just the other day and I made a suggestion. You can find it here in the link below Post #10 in that thread. I think this may apply in this situation. Good luck.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/16067-biggest-mistake-we-make.html#post288944


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Change your locks. All of them. Crazy always makes housecalls.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I read the OP but have not read the member's posts, I hope to get to that later today.
> 
> Ole Slip has posted different variations of the same good advise. Matter of fact, Maine-Marine had a thread going just the other day and I made a suggestion. You can find it here in the link below Post #10 in that thread. I think this may apply in this situation. Good luck.
> 
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/16067-biggest-mistake-we-make.html#post288944


"I have no idea what my good friend Maine-Marine is babbling about but I'd like to take a moment to address the youngsters in regards to the Biggest Mistake You'll Ever Make;

Watch what "holes" you put certain "thingies" into.

Hope this helps,

Slip"

Its a little late in this case. but I am always open to those wonderful slippy suggestions.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Dear Abby......















Would have been more appropriate than a prepper forum LOL


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Dear Abby......
> Would have been more appropriate than a prepper forum LOL


that's fair. I know this isn't ideal place but my buddies are all on a business trip to Florida for the next three months, my cousin is in England right now and this forums is the closest thing I have to talking to other people about the issue. Obviously I could talk to family. But I don't want anyone getting worked up about this who doesn't need the extra drama. Plus some of these responses (slippy) make for a good laugh.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

To add, when I divorced, I got custody of my daughter, that was 19 years ago.
Court ordered her to pay me $50.00 a week. I never saw a dime from her.
Daughter and I have not heard from her since the last court date.
We don't even know if she is alive, nor do we care. Probably a drug statistic.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Disturbed12404 said:


> that's fair. I know this isn't ideal place but my buddies are all on a business trip to Florida for the next three months, my cousin is in England right now and this forums is the closest thing I have to talking to other people about the issue. Obviously I could talk to family. But I don't want anyone getting worked up about this who doesn't need the extra drama. Plus some of these responses (slippy) make for a good laugh.


Hey! I am sure you have noticed that those of us who are here and contributing in a productive manner, not just in this thread but on the forum in general, are the ones who count.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Hey! I am sure you have noticed that those of us who are here and contributing in a productive manner, not just in this thread but on the forum in general, are the ones who count.


Yeah, you guys are. I thank you for that. I suppose Ill let everyone know how screwed I am pending the first of today's tests! from that you can gauge how intoxicated I will be.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Disturbed12404 said:


> that's fair. I know this isn't ideal place but my buddies are all on a business trip to Florida for the next three months, my cousin is in England right now and this forums is the closest thing I have to talking to other people about the issue. Obviously I could talk to family. But I don't want anyone getting worked up about this who doesn't need the extra drama. Plus some of these responses (slippy) make for a good laugh.


Ha Ha

Slippy's so funny, Slippy's so good looking, Slippy's such a stud, Slippy's so damn smart, Slippy's a great shot, Slippy this Slippy that...

When are you people going to give Slippy credit for being the serious prepared person that he is?

(Slippy shakes his head, adjusts his broad shoulders knowing that its a burden that he will carry forever....):sorrow:


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Slippy, you're both a gentlemen and a scholar. 

Well...

Maybe just a wise old man


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Dude, RUN as far as you can away from her. Forget the $$ call it payment for a lesson learned and get the heck out while you can. Not worth it all. True it may be hard, but doing the correct things in life usually are.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Hey! I am sure you have noticed that those of us who are here and contributing in a productive manner, not just in this thread but on the forum in general, are the ones who count.


Yeah I know.. once a black sheep always a black sheep. My comment may not have been productive but it was sincere and truthful. I alway tell the truth no matter the cost. Some folks just cant handle the truth. Thats not my fault.

Carry on OP ......


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

You sound as if you are living a miserable life with this woman. My advice, kick her to the curb get out while you can or live in misery the rest of your life.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Disturbed12404 said:


> I need a no BS assessment.


Can do. Just remember, *YOU* asked for it.



> I entered a relationship with a woman...


Already off to a bad start.



> I've paid her bills, fixed her truck, got her where she needed to be. Made sure she had everything she needed while starting college (I'm 21 she is 20). I made 3x what she does as far as salary goes so it wasn't anything serious to me. I just said pay me back whenever you get it. She was working at the time.


You have chosen to support her. You have made a mistake.



> I shared a facebook post last week about the 2A and some random girl i'v never met, but heard of commented on it. Well, my girlfriend freaked out. I refused to delete her as a friend and this girl met nothing to me. but " I must be cheating with her" But in reality I'm not good at being on a leash. just let me roam the yard and trust that I wont run after passing cars... well I gave in. deleted her. Whatever makes this woman happy.


She is borderline psychotic and you are feeding her psychosis.



> She then quit her job, " I just don't want to work there anymore"


She is a bum.



> I tried talking sense into her.


FYI, this doesn't work... ever. Your thought process and her thought process are always going to be different.



> Well 1 shot, 1 beer and a burger later My two buddies and ones girlfriend all took a picture with the bartender. (Female) and my friend posted it on Facebook. My girlfriend saw the picture. accused me of cheating, flirting. To the married bartender. Well the last thing I want to do is fight about that, **** it. Ill have another beer please.
> She then tried befriending the bartender on social media. How did she even know who it was?!?! It was so embarrassing.


See point about psychosis above.



> Finally. I couldn't take it. We broke up.


Your *ONLY* good decision.



> The next day. I get a picture of a positive EPT, suspicious right? Great timing for that. I think shes nuts. I told her that I did not believe her and I wanted to take her to the doc's myself and have a blood test done. She said no. Got her mother involved. Oh what a nice phone call that was. Later today She and I are going to have her blood tested. results in 3 days. Part of me thinks she is full of shit. and the other part of me is terrified.
> ...
> ...
> So now I am here. writing this because I don't know the next step. I really don't want to be with her anymore. But if by some awful chance it is true. WTF am I supposed to do.


Well, you *SHOULD* be terrified. You put Peter in the pot and might have to pay the piper.
Remember, you asked for this...
Premarital sex is a high risk activity. Not knowing her well enough, and still "tapping dat" was a horrible lapse in judgement. You deserve whatever happens. If she is pregnant(not certain yet with this level of crazy), and it's yours, the ONLY respectable thing you can do to offer *some* rectification to the situation is to support that child for the next 18 years. If you walk away from your own kid, you are a scumbag.

If she isn't, or it isn't yours, get the hell out of Dodge, ASAP.
And let this be a lesson, you horny little bastard. (half joking)


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Premarital sex is a high risk activity
> and still "tapping dat"


Thank you Kauboy for the opinion. My only disagreement with what you've said are the below.

Premarital sex is a high risk activity - Not any more of a risk then marital sex (Not trying to start a religious argument) Just a point

"tapping dat" I have literally never used those words in my entire life. It doesn't even sound fun at that point.

Yes I might have to pay the piper and It will be what it will be. But as noted before, I have zero intention to leave any potential child of mine. I grew up without a father figure and I wouldn't put that on another being.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I had a chick pull this on me once after I broke up with her, claimed she was pregnant and wouldn't allow me to come to a dr appt or offer any real proof. I was young and bought it for a while even though I was suspicious, finally I dragged her to the hospital and her story fell though (thank god!). I tossed her ass to the curb immediately. She then continiued to stalk me and my new girlfriend (now wife) for several years. 

I guess the moral of the story is that you are probably in for a wild ride yet. I wouldn't be surprised if she bails on the dr appt or goes to "see another dr" without you, don't fall for any games like this, punt her to the curb immediately if she pulls any crap because it is all a game at that point. If she does wind up being pregnant I would demand a paternaty test because I wouldn't doubt she was screwing around with how paranoid she got over you associating with other women. If it's yours fight for custody because I suspect trying to live with her would be a temporary solution at best, no sense in being miserable for the next 18 years that won't do the kid any favors.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Drop her like a rock. Then, get off social media.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

EXFIL ... ASAP!!!

Thanks for reminding me of a few positives in my life!

1) I'm no longer 21
2) I'm not on Facebook
3) I'm happily married and haven't been "in the hunt' for ten years

Your shit is exhausting, bro!!! Good thing you're young enough to keep up with it and seemingly enjoy it enough to go back for more! Now that I'm on the wrong side of 40, I really understand the old saying that 'youth is wasted on the young'


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm sorry to say you should have dumped her sooner. I have heard tell of women lying about that to "see what your true feelings are" and other horrendous things. If you want to push it further get DNA. They can even do it before its born but I don't know how long. Good luck my friend. Slippy was just talking about his advice in another thread.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

WOW! This thread is way too serious for me to comment on. (Oops, I just did.)


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Im here. Waiting for her. Terrified. Sorry admin.


*sorry doesn't feed the bulldog. I edited it - this time. Denton.*


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

90% she's lying.
10% you're screwed.
Young women play this card a lot.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

if she really is lying she wouldn't show up for this test,I would think. The end of the world as we know it is probably easier than this


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Did she show yet?


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

James m said:


> Did she show yet?


Not yet. but it's not till 5. She did text me and ask me if im still coming though


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

James m said:


> Did she show yet?


Not yet. It's not for another 15 minutes. She did text me earlier to make sure I was still coming


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Disturbed12404 said:


> That's the plan pending todays results. I've seen her face to face since. When she came to get her clothes from my house. She cried a lot. It was awkward. I had to poop.


Wait she cried?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Farmboyc said:


> Change your locks. All of them. Crazy always makes housecalls.


Great first post! Welcome to the site.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

But if she's really pregnant that may explain some of the emotional rollercoaster ride.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Just remember ex's are ex's for reason. Do not have sex with ex's. Sex with ex's=babies. Trust me I know.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

sounds to me like typical 20-something drama. she could be nutz, she could be nice, you could be nutz, you could be nice. time will tell.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

So, what happened????


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

So. It looks like I need to start a mini BOB.... with the date the gyno gave us as far as conception it's indefinitely mine.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Disturbed12404 said:


> Thank you Kauboy for the opinion. My only disagreement with what you've said are the below.
> 
> Premarital sex is a high risk activity - Not any more of a risk then marital sex (Not trying to start a religious argument) Just a point
> 
> ...


The point being made has nothing to do with religion. Marriage requires that you get to know someone on a deeper level before getting to know them "in" a deeper level.(see what I did there?) You didn't know enough about this girl before being sexually active with her. *THAT* was you failure in judgement. My personal view is that sex before marriage is wrong, and cheapens the experience to be nothing more than animalistic tendencies. I don't expect everyone to agree, but in this particular situation, it did in fact prove to be more risky. You are now faced with potentially life altering events, all because you chose to get it on without getting to know.

I assumed all youngsters use that slang. My failed attempt to connect... My apologies. It does sound quite crass, and further cheapens the experience.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Doh!!!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Disturbed12404 said:


> So. It looks like I need to start a mini BOB.... with the date the gyno gave us as far as conception it's indefinitely mine.


This is a time when one truly needs to know the correct definition of "indefinitely".


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

She was jealous because she was pregnant. Congratulations I hope.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Fight for custody, move on, raise a good kid, enjoy life.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Disturbed12404 said:


> That's the plan pending todays results. I've seen her face to face since. When she came to get her clothes from my house. She cried a lot. It was awkward. I had to poop.





James m said:


> Wait she cried?


Wait, you had to poop!?!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea a 8 pound 4 ounce poop.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Without reading all 6 pages, just the first one, this woman is insane.
Take it from Ol' RPD (with 66 years of wisdom) never, ever, EVER, have sex with a crazy woman. Think with your head. No, not that one, think with your brain.

Assuming the child is yours, you are going to have to man up and make 18 years of child support payments. This is what real men do. I did, times 2 kids. It ain't cheap. But you have to do right by the child. And you will learn to be damn sure what you are doing next time.

Do not stay with her "for the sake of the kid". Get OUT.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like a pretty nutty situation. If you passed tonight would you go to Heaven to be with Jesus? If so why? If not why not? It you aint sure what is the reason you aint sure? Thanks.


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

Narcissistic personality disorder is hard to diagnose if you aren't looking for it but....sounds like the monster has eaten you BTDT

Being single is true happiness, kids or not this woman is manipulating you and you are drinking the kool aid.

Pull the handles and eject, kick the tires and pull chocks, pull the arming wires and light the fires, etc....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Assuming the child is yours, you are going to have to man up and make 18 years of child support payments. This is what real men do.


Might I add to this wisdom? Aside from the monetary obligation is the obligation to raise this child to be a good man/woman. Teach him/her how to be a good person and know right from wrong. Teach them to do good in school and to be a good citizen. Teach them the real meaning behind life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. And above all, most certainly teach them to NOT do what you have just done.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It's nice to see that we can wreck an honest to goodness prepper gear thread and give honest, well thought out life advice to a young buck all in one day. Gotta love this place.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Well I did post this in the General talk so anyone solely here for prepping could avoid such. 

To be honest I'm terrified and weirdly excited. I just wish It was with another woman. Preferably one of the less crazy ones I used to "tap dat" with. The baby isn't being aborted, I have gotten so many "you should just get rid of it" Advisement's. I couldn't do that. We're going to see this thing through till the end. her and I are on talking terms. Not dating but we're keeping in contact. Whatever happens next Idk. I am going to fight tooth and nail when it comes out for custody either way. On the bright side, I did not get hammered last night. I had a shot of Patron then remembered why I don't drink Tequila and stuck to Yeungling. 

I want to thank everyone again for getting me through yesterday. I'm going to let this thread die now so we can get back to our preps. Take care fellas. 

donec de fine dierum


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Kids are the scariest and best thing I have ever done Disturbed. Wouldn't know what to do without them anymore.

The crazy mother thing is a completely different story but your gonna have to find a way through that now. Good luck and welcome to being a grown-up your kid needs that from you if it is in fact yours.

Now enough sappiness let's get back to arguing about the virtues of different rifle platforms and exchanging recipes for Cat-on-a-stick and other such life changing events.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Give mom a chance, she maybe acting that way because of the hormonal imbalance due to the pregnancy. Good luck with the baby, enjoy him\her for they grow up so fast.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

If she is pregnant let her put the kid up for adoption. Most adoptive families will give the child a better life than any single parent would be able to. If she is not pregnant run fast, run far, don't ever answer a call from her no matter how drunk and horny you may be.


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

I agree with Jim

I did 7 years of hell with the same woman in a different body, apparently because Karma from a prior life caught up. I must have been a nazi camp doctor, or run over a lemonaide stand or something

Run kid, just run. I cant be more straight than that.

Read this one, Ive been here and done that Prepping and Dating | The Quiet Survivalist


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

If anyone is interested, they're discussing prepping over on the Dear Abby forum :glee:


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Quietsurvivalist said:


> I agree with Jim
> 
> I did 7 years of hell with the same woman in a different body, apparently because Karma from a prior life caught up. I must have been a nazi camp doctor, or run over a lemonaide stand or something
> 
> ...


Your share banner is blocking the text on your article. I'm using a smart phone.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

While waiting for Mrs Slippy to get up off her ass and fix me some breakfast/brunch whatever the heck she calls it, I decided to compile a list of some gems from this thread. Enjoy:


"Don't get me wrong, sex with a crazy chick is the best but on the flip side the other 23 and a half hours of the day are the worst." Sasquatch

"Change your locks. All of them. Crazy always makes housecalls." Farmboyc

"Not knowing her well enough, and still "tapping dat" was a horrible lapse in judgement." Kauboy

"Drop her like a rock. Then, get off social media." Prepared One

"Your shit is exhausting, bro!!! " Hemi 45

"Just remember ex's are ex's for reason." MaterielGeneral

"Wait, you had to poop!?! " Sasq

"Take it from Ol' RPD (with 66 years of wisdom) never, ever, EVER, have sex with a crazy woman" RPD

"It's nice to see that we can wreck an honest to goodness prepper gear thread and give honest, well thought out life advice to a young buck all in one day." Ark

"don't ever answer a call from her no matter how drunk and horny you may be." jimb1972

And the number 1 best advice given...
"Your share banner is blocking the text on your article. I'm using a smart phone." tinkerhell


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> While waiting for Mrs Slippy to get up off her ass and fix me some breakfast/brunch whatever the heck she calls it, I decided to compile a list of some gems from this thread. Enjoy:
> 
> "Don't get me wrong, sex with a crazy chick is the best but on the flip side the other 23 and a half hours of the day are the worst." Sasquatch
> 
> ...


I shall have all of these inscribed on my arm for future reference. All very great advice.


----------

